# Oveready Moddoolar Pocket



## run4jc (Mar 16, 2011)

I just scored one here - first full light that has excited me in a while. Oh, my goodness - check it out!

I hope Tom doesn't mind my hijacking a photo on his behalf! It's a beautiful light


----------



## mrlysle (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't think they were in stock yet. How'd you get so lucky? Awesome! Let us know what you think!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 16, 2011)

I just kept refreshing and one popped up as available. I suggest the same for anyone who'd like to get one! 

I ordered black, smooth bezel, 18350 size - it's the first light that has really stirred me up in a while!



mrlysle said:


> I didn't think they were in stock yet. How'd you get so lucky? Awesome! Let us know what you think!


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 16, 2011)

It does look great, but I'd prefer a full-titanium option even if it costs twice as much. Regardless, I'll be interested to know how it performs.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyway for you to do a short review? Am interested in this light but not sure if it would be justified at this point to spend that amount considering I have a new house to pay for. A positive review might steer me in the right direction.


----------



## boulder (Mar 16, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Anyway for you to do a short review? Am interested in this light but not sure if it would be justified at this point to spend that amount considering I have a new house to pay for. A positive review might steer me in the right direction.



Congrats on the new house.

I can contribute to a mini-review here. I scored a head and a new tailcap w/ clip to go with the tl-34 I already have, so basically its the black Moddoolar Pocket.

Ive been EDC'ing a neutral 3 mode triple in a z44 on the tl-34 body lately and the only thing I dont like about it is the lack of a clip and tail standing. Aside from that, I love the UI, brightness, and beam pattern of the triple. The new Moddoolar head looks slimmer and shorter than a z44 which is nice. And the new tailcap provides the clip option and tail standing. 

I can already tell that the Moddoolar Pocket is going to be a wonderful EDC. I will add more once I get everything in the mail!

-Andrew


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 16, 2011)

run4jc said:


> I just kept refreshing and one popped up as available. I suggest the same for anyone who'd like to get one!
> 
> I ordered black, smooth bezel, 18350 size - it's the first light that has really stirred me up in a while!



I was out for supper & I saw the Oveready email when I got back.... I've got a bunch of cash sitting in my PP account, got the triad trit tail already (scored one WAAAY early), but I wanted the 2x18350 body - I think the 1x18350 will be too short (for me). None left, so I saved some coin. Looks nice & heat can be an issue with the smaller lights - but I want to see how my tri-edc works out.... (when i get it)


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on the lucky score! If I didn't just get the L3N, I may have pulled the trigger and piece together a setup using an 18500. Now that we know what the head design looks like (and I like it a lot), I wonder if the next step is to put out an empty head so that we can use the multitude of P60 dropins we all already have.


----------



## calipsoii (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a great looking light (I love looking down the business end at those 3 emitters) but it's just too rich for my blood. Let us know how you like it run4jc!


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 16, 2011)

boulder said:


> Congrats on the new house.
> 
> I can contribute to a mini-review here. I scored a head and a new tailcap w/ clip to go with the tl-34 I already have, so basically its the black Moddoolar Pocket.
> 
> ...



I think you can buy a moddoolar tailcap with either a long or short clip. Were these no available when you first bought yours?


----------



## boulder (Mar 16, 2011)

badtziscool said:


> I think you can buy a moddoolar tailcap with either a long or short clip. Were these no available when you first bought yours?



I am just using a surefire tailcap at the moment. But for me, getting the new head was an excuse for me to buy the triad tailcap as well. 

I think that clip option is relatively new though...


----------



## Darvis (Mar 16, 2011)

You guys thinking maybe a stubby Quad like this? 






The sky is the limit with this Moddoolar stuff, I've been mutating lights ever since I've gotten my hands on triads and tubes, and bezels, and more tubes, more bezels, more triads, sigh....


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 17, 2011)

boulder said:


> Congrats on the new house.
> 
> I can contribute to a mini-review here. I scored a head and a new tailcap w/ clip to go with the tl-34 I already have, so basically its the black Moddoolar Pocket.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Andrew! Looking forward to more contribution, especially the well liked beamshots by all CPFers if possible.


----------



## jjoustfrost (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm curious to see how this stacks up against Mac's tri-edc


----------



## run4jc (Mar 17, 2011)

That will be interesting! I have one of the aluminum Mac's Tri EDCs and am waiting on my ti neutral one. To each his own, but I am enamored of these "short blasters" - the Tri EDC, and now this. You can be certain that a full-on review with photos and my "lay person's" measurements is forthcoming! I will be out of pocket all next week when the light will most likely arrive, but next weekend seems like a good time for a review.




jjoustfrost said:


> I'm curious to see how this stacks up against Mac's tri-edc


----------



## jjoustfrost (Mar 17, 2011)

run4jc said:


> That will be interesting! I have one of the aluminum Mac's Tri EDCs and am waiting on my ti neutral one. To each his own, but I am enamored of these "short blasters" - the Tri EDC, and now this. You can be certain that a full-on review with photos and my "lay person's" measurements is forthcoming! I will be out of pocket all next week when the light will most likely arrive, but next weekend seems like a good time for a review.


 
thanks! I look forward to all of your incredibly in-depth reviews


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't bought any flashlight for weeks now, I've lost a little interest and will only buy the best of the best anymore...

Well, guess what I did a few hours ago, when the "sold out" sign eventually disappeared for a moment? It seems they put them online in small batches all day long, but I'm pretty sure there aren't a lot, these will stay unobtainium for a while I guess. Gray, 35mm, crenelated bezel, short clip and a neutral L3, just as I wanted it to be. My interest has been wakened again!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 17, 2011)

I understand completely - I have been in the same situation - lost a bit of interest, but this one awakened it. BTW, there's 1 in stock at this very moment...they are obviously releasing them very slowly. I actually like that - it allows more people to have a chance at getting one.



Henk_Lu said:


> I haven't bought any flashlight for weeks now, I've lost a little interest and will only buy the best of the best anymore...
> 
> Well, guess what I did a few hours ago, when the "sold out" sign eventually disappeared for a moment? It seems they put them online in small batches all day long, but I'm pretty sure there aren't a lot, these will stay unobtainium for a while I guess. Gray, 35mm, crenelated bezel, short clip and a neutral L3, just as I wanted it to be. My interest has been wakened again!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 17, 2011)

The full light was sold out when I got on last night, but there was a short body, tailcap with short clip, and head, in gray, cool white, available....so I jumped on it. I can't wait. I haven't picked upa tri-edc yet (not sure exactly why), but would REALLY like to see a comaprison. I think my research says that this should be a touch brighter, but at the cost (duh) of heat and runtime. I could be wrong, though. Can't wait to see the comparisons. I'll probably wind up getting a tri-edc too, it is a classier looking light.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 17, 2011)

According to "only buy the best of the best" anymore, the last light I bought before the Pocket was a Tri-EDC titanium (from Mac's website, I missed the second run). I don't have to say that I'm still waiting for it I guess, I expect it to turn up around may.

I hope the Moodoolar will arrive much ealier however. It'll be my first L3 Triple, I currently have two L1 (coll & neutral) in 9P hosts, fantastic floody illumination tools!


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone,

Very excited to finally share these with you all.

This is a piece of gear that just has to be held to fully understand IMO. :thumbsup:

I hope that you will all enjoy these very much.

We are working hard to restock several Moddoolar parts.

More new parts are in the pipeline, and I think you guys will like those too.

Thanks to all for your support.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 17, 2011)

Moddoo said:


> This is a piece of gear that just has to be held to fully understand IMO. :thumbsup:



I hope I can do exactly this very soon...

Lights that exceed my expectations are highly welcome!


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Moddoo,

Just a quick question. Does the Moddolar Pocket run regulated on high with AW IMR 18350? Or is it running on direct drive?


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 17, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Hi Moddoo,
> 
> Just a quick question. Does the Moddolar Pocket run regulated on high with AW IMR 18350? Or is it running on direct drive?



These triple XPG are in series and the driver is a boost converter.
The boost converter cannot quite manage full output below 4.8V
They never run in direct drive.

With a single cell you will see about 75-80% of full output, and it will gradually taper down over the life of the cell. 

By the time the cell is dead, it will have dropped to about 60% of full output.
When an IMR cell is used, it will nosedive at the very end, and the light will blink.
The cell will then be near 3V - 3.2V resting.

We are working on some nice runtime vs output graphs for you guys, but they are not quite ready yet.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 17, 2011)

Moddoo said:


> These triple XPG are in series and the driver is a boost converter.
> The boost converter cannot quite manage full output below 4.8V
> They never run in direct drive.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Moddoo. Sounds like normal and is expected for such a setup. Maybe when technology pick up by leaps and bounds then we could see full regulation on such a light with triple XP-G in it.


----------



## Zen Ape (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I'm officially kicking myself. This is EXACTLY what I have been wishing for, a modular pocket monster. Sadly I just purchased a Tri-EDC. Oh well, I know I won't be unhappy with the Tri, but still, all of a sudden it feels like settling.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm already anxious to see what other heads come out, and I don't even have mine yet. Next paycheck I'll get the 65 tube. Will the regular 18650 power this bad boy OK?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 17, 2011)

smokelaw1 said:


> Will the regular 18650 power this bad boy OK?


 
The Moddoolar Pocket utilizes the exact same components as found on the Moddoolar parts page, its just a friendlier way to order. All Moddoolar L3 heads can run all 5 sizes of Tube, from a single 16340 all the way up a pair of 18650's. A single 18650 will perform very much like a single 18500, just with more runtime.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sorry if I either 1) was unclear or 2) didn't understand your response, but I meant a non-IMR (AW) 18650. I don't have any IMR 18650's, and just ordered the IMR 16340 for my light, but intend to ge tthe longer tube, wasn't sure if I'd need to get the IMR 18650. 

Thanks...this light has me more excited than most others I've ordered in the past few years!


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 17, 2011)

Zen Ape said:


> Well I'm officially kicking myself. This is EXACTLY what I have been wishing for, a modular pocket monster. Sadly I just purchased a Tri-EDC. Oh well, I know I won't be unhappy with the Tri, but still, all of a sudden it feels like settling.


 
I don't know why you feel that way? The tri- edc is a fair bit smaller with the same output... May not be as sturdy as this with it's bezel...

The answer here at CPF is always
Get Both!

I know I am considering one for the collection.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 17, 2011)

smokelaw1 said:


> I meant a non-IMR (AW) 18650.


 
Sorry, missed the important part of your question. Yes, all Moddoolar configurations are tested with all AW IMR and protected LiCo cells. The 18650/2600 and 18650/2900 are both good to go!


----------



## Brasso (Mar 18, 2011)

Are there any plans to make one that comes on in low first?


----------



## Agile54 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brasso said:


> Are there any plans to make one that comes on in low first?


 
Brasso my head has been called a bad neighborhood, I would steer clear if I were you. That being said I would be all over that option, say it's so fellas.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 18, 2011)

oops, double post removed.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 18, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> Sorry, missed the important part of your question. Yes, all Moddoolar configurations are tested with all AW IMR and protected LiCo cells. The 18650/2600 and 18650/2900 are both good to go!



This makes me VERY happy! Once I order that longer body, this will what, triple the runtime? NICE!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 19, 2011)

*Finished initial runtime testing:*

IMR 18350 on high: 18 minutes
IMR 18350 on medium: 70 minutes
IMR 18350 on low: 3000 minutes (2 days)
IMR 18500 on high: 27 minutes
IMR 18500 on medium: 105 minutes
IMR 18500 on low: 4500 minutes (3 days)​


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 19, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> It does look great, but I'd prefer a full-titanium option even if it costs twice as much. Regardless, I'll be interested to know how it performs.


 

I am with you ... A nice Titanium would be the bomb


----------



## run4jc (Mar 19, 2011)

That is awesome! So, if I want my Moddoolar Pocket to run longer, I can simply purchase one of the other tubes, right? A TL100 with 3 18350s would be awesome - running in regulation (right) and with, I assume, almost 3 times the run time of a single 18350? This is going to cost me...I see more tubes coming my way!

Awesome job. Thank you!



ElectronGuru said:


> *Finished initial runtime testing:*
> 
> IMR 18350 on high: 18 minutes
> IMR 18350 on medium: 70 minutes
> ...


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm hoping for an XM-L model. The triple is a too floody for me. Gorgeous to look at though. If I did get one I think the 18500 would be the size I'd go for.

Is that triad tail comfortable in the pocket with the clip? I wonder if it sticks into you?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll let you know - mine is due here today!



recDNA said:


> I'm hoping for an XM-L model. The triple is a too floody for me. Gorgeous to look at though. If I did get one I think the 18500 would be the size I'd go for.
> 
> Is that triad tail comfortable in the pocket with the clip? I wonder if it sticks into you?


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

Saturday is the perfect day for a new flashlight to arrive! What a collection you have.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## run4jc (Mar 19, 2011)

Boarding a plane for England tonight for a week. Going to get to meet Easilyled while there - taking the Moddoolar to show!



recDNA said:


> Saturday is the perfect day for a new flashlight to arrive! What a collection you have.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coach (Mar 19, 2011)

I went the DIY route too. I already had the Triad tail and the TL34 body, so I just grabbed a gray L3 head and BAM!!! I like clip-less better anyway. Now I just have to wait for the gray TL34 bodies to come in..................well, let's not go crazy. :devil:







Then, just for the heck of it...................






And finally the family.






Not only is Oveready stuff top notch, but the customer service is THE BEST!!! Ordered, shipped and received in 3 days. :thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

NICE! Enjoy the greasy food. (I mean that - I like greasy food and England's got some)


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 19, 2011)

run4jc said:


> That is awesome! So, if I want my Moddoolar Pocket to run longer, I can simply purchase one of the other tubes, right? A TL100 with 3 18350s would be awesome - running in regulation (right) and with, I assume, almost 3 times the run time of a single 18350?



Yes and no. Max for these heads is under 10 volts, so you don't want to run 3 cells (12v). But that still leaves a variety of possible setups. If you like the idea of 2 cell/1 cell pairs with the same battery, you can go 34+65, 50+100, or 65+130. And if you like the idea of a single tube with 2/1 cell options, the TL65 can alternate between 18340's and 18650's.




recDNA said:


> I'm hoping for an XM-L model. The triple is a too floody for me.



Tom's spent months torturing XML's. When he's done figuring out how to squeeze every (sustainable) lumen out of them, this platform will be the first to know.




recDNA said:


> Saturday is the perfect day for a new flashlight to arrive!



:thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Mar 19, 2011)

Two cells it is..2 18500s...:devil:

Coach is right - customer service extraordinaire! Ordered Thursday - arrived today! Packed it to take to the UK with me, but before doing so...

Forgive the lousy photos - already packed my good camera gear for travel. This light looks awesome - shown with another "not too shabby" triple....:naughty:





Gotta love that business end...





Love the look of the head and bezel - I usually go for crenelated, but wanted to try a smooth one on this Pocket - glad I did - I like it!





Another side by side





Forgive the lint on the tailcap of Mac's - shows it has spent time in my pocket!





IMHO, Oveready has hit a grand slam with this one. I love the tail cap - I love the interface..it has a smooth, but fast 'ramp on' and mode switching. I measured 714 in my sphere off one 18350 cell. No time to do any torture testing, but my use is usually confined to short bursts anyway.

This was my first (actually second - that's another story) impulse light buy in a while, and my instincts were good on this one. It's a beautiful but tough looking chunk of a flamethrower! Great job! :twothumbs


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope you don't have any trouble getting it (and the batteries) on the aircraft. The inspectors might think it is a phaser weapon.

Working on an xm-l model? Tell Tom to take his time. I'll start saving up to buy myself a Christmas present.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## run4jc (Mar 19, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I hope you don't have any trouble getting it (and the batteries) on the aircraft. The inspectors might think it is a phaser weapon.
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk





No worries - it'll be in my suitcase in checked baggage!


----------



## nbp (Mar 19, 2011)

The Coach said:


> Not only is Oveready stuff top notch, but the customer service is THE BEST!!! Ordered, shipped and received in 3 days. :thumbsup:


 

I was considering doing a Lego like you've got there, looks like a C2 body, M2 head and Triad tail? How do you like that setup? What's in the head? I was thinking an M61 if I did it. The light looks really big though in the picture, maybe bigger than I would like.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn...tried to have it delivered to the office so I could get it as fast as possible, and it looks like I missed it today...totally would have had it to play with right now. Damn. Damn. Now I have to wait till Monday. Stupid Monday. Damn. Tactical error, I guess....whoever thought they'd have shipped so fast. 
Bring my charger to the office to get the 18350 up and running for when I get home


----------



## The Coach (Mar 19, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> Tom's spent months torturing XML's. When he's done figuring out how to squeeze every (sustainable) lumen out of them, this platform will be the first to know.



Well, that will be my next impulse buy. 



nbp said:


> I was considering doing a Lego like you've got there, looks like a C2 body, M2 head and Triad tail? How do you like that setup? What's in the head? I was thinking an M61 if I did it. The light looks really big though in the picture, maybe bigger than I would like.



That's not a Lego, it's a Recon 2 limited edition (I love saying that). :naughty:


----------



## Darvis (Mar 19, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Love the look of the head and bezel - I usually go for crenelated, but wanted to try a smooth one on this Pocket - glad I did - I like it!


 
I am very glad to hear you say this; I caved and bought a head on Friday and went smooth as well and was second guessing myself, but now that I see yours in action, I'm happy with my first choice.

Come on Monday!!!


----------



## nbp (Mar 20, 2011)

The Coach said:


> Well, that will be my next impulse buy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a Lego, it's a Recon 2 limited edition (I love saying that). :naughty:



Ok, so it's a C2/M2/Moddoo Lego with a special name. 

What's in that baby? Do you like it?


----------



## FlashlightWidow (Mar 20, 2011)

nbp said:


> Ok, so it's a C2/M2/Moddoo Lego with a special name.
> 
> What's in that baby? Do you like it?


 
Check out Insider 21. Its based on the legendary M2-50 head:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?282161


----------



## warmurf (Mar 20, 2011)

Triad tails- no issue with carrying, they don't stick into you or feel uncomfortable. The tail feels great in operation and incredibly strudy.


----------



## jellydonut (Mar 20, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> Tom's spent months torturing XML's. When he's done figuring out how to squeeze every (sustainable) lumen out of them, this platform will be the first to know.


 
Excellent news. I already have your P60 triple, buying this light would be overkill. Now, normally I like overkill, but I've reined myself in a little.

I hope the new Moddoolar head will be similar to the M2-50 - a normal size head with the largest smooth reflector possible, and an XM-L sat inside it. That would be an excellent light, and could supplant my current P60 XM-L EDC.


*Oh! Oh!*

How about.. the brown/bronze *Dieselpunk* hard anodized finish on Moddoolar components?!:naughty:oo:


----------



## recDNA (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## nbp (Mar 20, 2011)

FlashlightWidow said:


> Check out Insider 21. Its based on the legendary M2-50 head:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?282161



Thanks for the links Mrs. Guru, it's nice to hear from you again.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 20, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Boarding a plane for England tonight for a week. Going to get to meet Easilyled while there - taking the Moddoolar to show!



Looking forward to meeting you and the Moddoolar Pocket in person tomorrow, run4jc.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 20, 2011)

They both look great, but after receiving and having a chance to 'get to know' the light, I'm really liking the smooth. To each his own, but it just 'fits' on the light...IMHO! Congrats - you'll love it!



Darvis said:


> I am very glad to hear you say this; I caved and bought a head on Friday and went smooth as well and was second guessing myself, but now that I see yours in action, I'm happy with my first choice.
> 
> Come on Monday!!!


----------



## The Coach (Mar 20, 2011)

nbp said:


> Ok, so it's a C2/M2/Moddoo Lego with a special name.
> 
> What's in that baby? Do you like it?



It's one of my favorite lights. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the links FlashlightWidow. :wave:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 21, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Two cells it is..2 18500s...:devil:
> 
> Coach is right - customer service extraordinaire! Ordered Thursday - arrived today! Packed it to take to the UK with me, but before doing so...
> 
> ...



Looks great, really!

I deleted your pics for a shorter reply, but have a look at the one where you see the tail with the clip. That clip sits flush, not 1/100 of a millimeter space between the clip and the tail at the whole width. Those are the details I love, that shows perfection in every way. I was sold on Overready since my first Cerakote 6P, I pay attention to details from unboxing on and until now each light I got was manufactured and packed with greatest perfection.

Back to the Pocket : I took a natural one with crenelated bezel. The natural, because 90% of my lights (which are not titanium, Cerakote or splashed) are black and I always seek "something different". The crenelated bezel, because I think the design of the smooth is boring... At a second view, the design is actually the same, it's just with crenalations or without. My preference normally goes to smooth, at least for the lights that go in my trousers pocket...

I hope that bezels will be available as accessoires, I'll get a smooth one as well. I can't help it, but they kind look boring with the vertical grooves...

Your measured Lumens, are they for a cool or a neutral Triple?

I can't wait to read and see your comparison between the two weirdest pocket lights that are actually on the market...


----------



## Filip (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Tom,

Would it be safe to run the Moddoolar Triple head with 2 or 3 x primaries on MED/LOW?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine is the neutral tint - a shade that is perfect to me!

3/26 edit:

I've been out of town for a week and unable to really use and enjoy this light - until this morning. This is a fabulous little package - a hefty chunk that feels great in the hand, has the utmost feel of quality in every part (I especially love the tail switch/cap) and has an absolutely beautiful beam. The tint is just warm enough to suit my tastes - and the great beam shape that TorchLab lovers appreciate. Medium is a great level for my needs, and a quick click over to high gives an amazing 700 lumen blast that will light a field!

PLEASE MAKE THIS ENTIRE LIGHT IN TITANIUM!! :devil:

Now I will order a 2x18650 tube, or build another complete light when parts are available. My assumption is that this configuration would run for well over 4 hours on medium and well over an hour on high. These light engines have already proven incredibly rugged and robust - I abused one myself HERE and have the utmost confidence that the light will stand up to hard use.

I'm a fan. But did I mention - PLEASE MAKE THIS ENTIRE LIGHT IN TITANIUM!?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 21, 2011)

Filip said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> Would it be safe to run the Moddoolar Triple head with 2 or 3 x primaries on MED/LOW?


 
On Low and Med primaries are safe. It's the high draw that they can't provide, 2% and 30% are well within the limits (at least for 2 or 3 cell configurations). The question is if you want to limit yourself to 30%...

run4jc - I also preffer the neutral tint, trading a few Lumens for a nice outdoor tint. If yours is a neutral, it brings exactly what Tom rated it, even a few Lumen as a bonus. You can even get 300 more Lumen out of the light for about 50$ : Buy a longer body, that allows the use of 2 cells and 1000 Lumen will be yours!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine just got here. WOW. That is about all I can say right now. It is a thing of beauty with the smooth bezel, gray, great size....I am really impressed. Machining is amazing (no surprise there seeing who it came from!). 

Once again, I can't wait for dark! Cursed Spring.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 21, 2011)

Got mine as well and must echo the above comments... It is VERY compact, much more so than a P60 Bezel and other drop-in combo.

Did anyone else order the cool white version? My cool version seems to be on the very warm side, certainly not what I would call white at all when compared to my other R5 cool drop ins. Anyone else notice this? I have not yet compared it to my one and only neutral so I'm not sure if maybe it's in the 5K range and not so much the 6500k range.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just noticed that myself, Darvis (actually went in the coat closet at work...no, I'm not a flashaholic at all....). I was very pleasantly surprised. I would have ordered nuetral, but I bought this to be a pocket blaster, and wanted to squeeze every last lumen out of it, so I went cool. GREAT tint. Almost to the point I wondered if there was a mix up and I got the nuetral. And if I did, you know what, I'll never really notice the lumen difference, but I will sure appreciate the tint!!!


----------



## Darvis (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting, thanks smokelaw, appreciate the confirmation! Still, I wonder if this is supposed to be as I would have expected a whiter tint; I'm not really the neutral loving type and I tend to really prefer my cool to be cool-white vs. neutral. If this is as cool as cool gets for these, then I'll stick with it, but if not, I'm going to want bright white!!!

I'll ping Dan and see if maybe cool is closer to neutral in this case.. will keep you posted.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, blazing response from Dan as always... and the good news is that mine is the cool version. The OR cool runs in the 6200 range, a little between a true neutral and some of the white/blue 6500 K cools that I have. I had a true neutral to compare it to and it is definitely cooler. Do a ceiling bounce and look for the white center with just a hint of blue in the corona, if you see that, you are cool (pun intended).

Admittedly, it is a very sweet tint...

Those of you considering one of these, be prepared for an incredibly compact light engine, pictures do it no justice.. I mean, it's more E-series than P-series... I had planned on using this with the 1x18650 tube with two 18350s for full power, but I may have to make a pocket rocket out of it. 

Awesome!! Oh, and the non-cren bezel is the shiz...


----------



## samuraishot (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's a TorchLAB & Leef 2 x 18650 E to C combo using the E-series adapter :devil:






By samuraishot at 2011-03-21





By samuraishot at 2011-03-21





By samuraishot at 2011-03-21

FYI, I gotta grab some magnetic spacers first, the spring is still too far from the batteries + terminal. By any chance, does anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 21, 2011)

samuraishot said:


> I gotta grab some magnetic spacers first, the spring is still too far from the batteries + terminal. By any chance, does anyone know where I can get some?


 
*This* is the most comprehensive magnet selection I've found.

PS, great lego! :thumbsup:


----------



## samuraishot (Mar 21, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> *This* is the most comprehensive magnet selection I've found.
> 
> PS, great lego! :thumbsup:


 
Thanks for the link, EG! I'm ordering a few right now - can't wait to fire her up!

edit: It seems there's quite some space, so got a 1/4 inch magnet, which seems would solve the issue, but I also grabbed a 1/8 inch just in case. I'll give an update for anyone else who may want to use the same set up.

edit 2: The magnets arrived today and the 1/4 inch fits perfectly! Just did a quick 5 min test run and everything looks like it's good to go! As a side note, these magnets are seriously strong and not like dinky toy magnets. Thanks again EG, for your help and for an awesome product! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't have the time or inclination for a full review at the moment, but let me just say that this is the first light in a long time to meet AND EXCEED my expectations. Can't wait to get the longer body for when I want to extend runtimes. Great light.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 23, 2011)

So it's official, Moddoo is the new leef/tnc?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 23, 2011)

I got mine as well today! WOW!!!

I already know the Triple, in this little package it's simply awesome. In a direct comparison, you see a difference to two-cell use of course, but it ain't that big. The loos of Lumen is a good tradeoff to be able to stick a Triple in your pocket.

As I expected, the mechanical quality and finish of the light is just perfect. The tail is really a piece of art and the head is really, really small for a P60 size. as for the bodies, I got the natural ones, they unfortunately have another tint as the tail and the head. I don't know if that's "the minor imperfections", I found no others on my bodies. The knurling on the bodies also doesn't really match with the smooth tail and head. On mine the bodies look like they were from another brand. They are very well elaborated and engineered however.

To cut it short, besides that tint variation, the light also exceeds my expectations, it's just brilliant! I just need a 65mm body now (not in stock), then my set is complete. Of course I'll have an eye on further heads as well, I also hope for other bezel designs.

One more thing about the short clip, I already knew the design from Ku's creations, this one has a different end though, with a finger cavity, which makes it nice to hold the light. It's great on the 50mm body, but in my eyes the 35mm is too short, the clip comes close to the head and may even touch it. I'm happy I have a tail with and one without a clip!

Now I have to go to play with my Pocket...


----------



## recDNA (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone done an objective test to demonstrate whether the head actually makes a big difference in getting rid of heat vs a standard Surefire C2 head?


----------



## FlashlightWidow (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey You  . . . And Hello All! Thank You for your incredible support.

Now color is something I can address:



Henk_Lu said:


> as for the bodies, I got the natural ones, they unfortunately have another tint as the tail and the head.



That's the thing about Hard Anodized Natural, it is a 'rusting' of the natural metal. No matter how careful one is in the mining, milling, and anodizing processes the minute chemical and compound differences in the natural aluminum are going to be translated as color differences during anodization . 

We color match the best that we can. Often that means finding the most attractive Natural color combination when an exact match can't be made :thinking:.

If you need an exact match in HA, the dyed black is much more consistent :thumbsup:.

Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## ApoXX (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been using my new Moddoolar Pocket (18500) and it's great - I think the modes are really well thought-out and the flood is very useful. The light fits my hand really well.

I noticed that the hotspot is just a bit out of alignment - the corona around it is just a little bit uneven and there is a very slight doughnut hole toward the center. It bugs me on a white wall (specifically at a distance of less than 15ft); in real use, I don't think it's that big of a deal. Is this normal and simply the product of different tolerances of the optic and led mounting or is mine an aberration? I'm probably being overly critical, I know optics can be less forgiving and the beam is nice and smooth aside from the slight alignment issue. I can take some beam shots if that helps clarify what I'm talking about.


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 25, 2011)

There sold out, any word on when they may be available again? I think I would be down for a 18500 version with a smooth bezel.


----------



## jiuong (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to get one as well, wondering when will I hit the jackpot?


----------



## seahunt (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello!
Pocket arrived yesterday--Very prompt service.
Overall great build in keeping with Oveready quality.
Can't say enough about the mode spacing;first light with
very useful levels.Using IMR18350 beam is just what I expected-WoW!
Some constructive criticism: Tail switch too big for shorty-out of scale
but beautiful. Actuation firm but not difficult. Clip could be a bit longer.
Fits my largish hand very well. Other than this very small stuff worth every penny.
Thank you Oveready & CPF


----------



## jellydonut (Mar 25, 2011)

No word on the bronze natural HA finish making a return? 

Also, another suggestion/question:

'Moddoolar' rail-compatible weaponlight bodies, that accept Moddoolar heads (and of course the P60 adapter). The switch could be a rotary switch similar to the one used by all the current weaponlight manufacturers, but with a simple on/off (or maybe two-stage like the A2) instead of the switch doing different things depending on which way you flip it, and strobe modes being added to the mix, leading to possible confusion in a stress situation.

I know you've done rebuilds of X300s as well, surely this is a niche market perfect for OR/Torch Lab.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on your score Run4JC!

This is the coolest light I have seen come out recently. I wish my pockets were deep enough to pick one up... Unfortunately not at this juncture. :mecry:


----------



## Darvis (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to say that I'm really liking this light.. a lot, more than a lot.. a ton.. tons and tons and tons. I had previously bought a bunch of different tubes for various other legos, so I only needed to buy the head and ended up with every combo from 1x18350 on up to the 2x18500. My favorite so far has been the 1x18650 tube running 2 18350s. Full power and a nice balance of runtime. It is about 3/4 of an inch shorter than any other P60 host with a similar quad drop in. Very very compact. 

I had recently bought a slew of quads and they are all awesome, but this triple just has the right balance of output on all levels and the 6200k tint is growing on me... not oddly salmon colored like the neutrals or warms, but not blue at all. A very nice comprimise.

I really still can't get over how compact the head is, it's just incredibly small.. but hefty, kind of like a tungsten dart... and the light looks like one with the triad.

The one and only wish would be that it had last level memory, my guess is that it was avoided to avoid the dreaded pre-flash? If so, then hey, I'll click through modes. A nice option in the absence of last level memory would be to be able to select a programming option at time of purchase that's low first then ramp to high for those of us that prefer that sequence.

This light is tough to beat in my opinion, maybe almost impossible give the myriad of options. It's my current fovorite EDC and the first 1x18650 I have not hated to carry after a day thanks to its uber thin-ness.


----------



## candlelight001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's how I set mine up: 










For me the Triad Tail was overkill on a light that size. Oveready super, super great about service, can't recommend enough!

Great light to keep in my pocket when walking the dog, on nightstand and by door, lights up entire yard in one shot.


----------



## boulder (Apr 1, 2011)

Any news on when these will be available again?


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 1, 2011)

boulder said:


> Any news on when these will be available again?


 
Working hard on these right now.
"Soon" is my best estimate


----------



## Agile54 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good news Tom, thx for updating us. Anyone have comparison pics of a ModPocket next to an E1B?

Candlelight001 thx for the comparison pics, IMO they really help us future OverReady MP owners make bezel/body/TC choices.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 1, 2011)

The staying power of this thread is a testimony to the well-deserved positive attention these lights - and even more so the people - of Oveready/Torchlabs garner on this forum. I'm absolutely loving mine - it's just a chunk of solid, functional, quality, BRIGHT flashagoodness (did I just create a new word?)

I feel a review coming this weekend....

Meanwhile, I ordered a new battery tube - a 2x18650 tube for those days when I want to get the max in brightness and run time. Whatever the configuration, I'm a fan. Bravo, Oveready.


----------



## Agile54 (Apr 1, 2011)

So if I don't see that review come Sun. PM whom should I contact?

Unrelated but had a man trying to trade me a Streamlight TLR-1? for a SF X200B Thursday.

Told him no thnx (nicely), as I am fortunate to say I only have SF, Malkoff & ORs (no order here) for work/personal use.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 2, 2011)

run4jc said:


> The staying power of this thread is a testimony to the well-deserved positive attention these lights - and even more so the people - of Oveready/Torchlabs garner on this forum. I'm absolutely loving mine - it's just a chunk of solid, functional, quality, BRIGHT flashagoodness (did I just create a new word?)
> 
> I feel a review coming this weekend....
> 
> Meanwhile, I ordered a new battery tube - a 2x18650 tube for those days when I want to get the max in brightness and run time. Whatever the configuration, I'm a fan. Bravo, Oveready.


 
I was fortunate enough to witness run4jc's Moddoolar Pocket when I met him in the UK on his trip there recently 
This light really is amazing. Hopefully I'll snag one in the future.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Daniel. I hope you can snag one soon! I would really like to add the 'cool' triple head and another tail cap set up to my collection. With the existing Pocket, plus the battery tube that is on the way, it would be lego happiness!



easilyled said:


> I was fortunate enough to witness run4jc's Moddoolar Pocket when I met him in the UK on his trip there recently
> This light really is amazing. Hopefully I'll snag one in the future.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like the 18350 version so if you put a clip on it and ran an XM-L around 2 amps I would be sorely tempted. 3 amps is fine too as long as there is a lower mode that produces less heat. This is a nice enough product to work as EDC AND occasional pocket rocket. Most pocket rockets are toys that are ill suited for EDC. I also like a bit of a hot spot and the XM-L will allow that while still being primarily flood. Obviously this is really quality stuff suitable for collecting AND carrying and that is rare. 18500 could be small enough to carry too. I find 18650 size a little too big for pocket carry. I usually like to carry bezel down but I think I'd like to carry this model bezel up to show off how nice looking the head is!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 24, 2011)

boulder said:


> Any news on when these will be available again?


 
More heads will be ready very soon


----------



## samuraishot (Apr 24, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> More heads will be ready very soon


 
Hi EG! Will you be selling bezels separately for the Moddoolar heads at any time? I noticed that there's a new black bezel option now!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, just not anytime soon. Sorry :candle:


----------



## candlelight001 (Apr 25, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> More heads will be ready very soon


 
Triple XPGs or something new?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 25, 2011)

candlelight001 said:


> Triple XPGs or something new?


 
New heads are planned, but they need to be designed by the same guy who's still quite busy building the first batch of heads (and second batch of bodies & tailcaps).


----------



## jiuong (Apr 25, 2011)

Any hint on when the next batch of Moddoolar Pocket be ready?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll just pop in here to mention that the 18350 body with this system has become my constant night time companion. Great low, medium is quite useful, and high is just amazing for the size. Really couldn't be happier. Next up is the 18500 body for me. Still small enough for my needs, and great runtime increases. 

Now, if the new head keeps the output about the same but uses an XM-L for a little bit of spot with usable spill....that might be my current "perfect" light.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 25, 2011)

jiuong said:


> Any hint on when the next batch of Moddoolar Pocket be ready?


 
NOW! you sleep you weep...at least the head is there. 1 left.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. A few heads were released over the weekend. More full Pockets are scheduled for later next month.


----------



## Filip (May 25, 2011)

Hello, 

I just wanted to ask if there is something new to share concerning the forthcoming (?) XM-L (?) head for the perfect-but-lacking-more-variety-on-business-end Moddoolar system. 

(Surprisingly, this was last discussed more than 2 months ago...)


----------



## Filip (Jun 27, 2011)

"Bump" is what you English speaking people say at such an occasion, right ?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 14, 2011)

jiuong said:


> Any hint on when the next batch of Moddoolar Pocket be ready?


 
Batch 2 is ready


----------



## kosPap (Aug 12, 2011)

got a question....How thick is the body at the tailcap o-ring region? (I mean thickness of the body walls)

TNX kostas


----------



## Moddoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just a heads up, first ever Pockets available in Low, Medium, High configuration now available.

http://www.oveready.com/moddoolar/cat_22.html

More coming next week with some new LED choices.

Thanks All.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh man...I might need to order another one! I absolutley love this light. 

New LED choices? I've been daydreaming about swapping out to (a hopfully soon to be released???) hi powered XML onto the 18350 body. That would be sweet in this light.


----------



## benzz (Oct 5, 2011)

These look great! And as many have already mentioned, Overready's customer service fantastic. Looks like I'll have to sell a knife haha.


----------



## smarkum (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys, any idea when a few more pockets with LMH hi cri might be ready? I am ready and eager.
Thanks, Shelby


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a few heads ready to go, but are low on clip ready Triads. We do have a new slim tailcap and are considering making a sister configuration to the Pocket.


----------

